# Some pics...



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I put the Carbon Fiber look vynil on my door handles and rear door pillars from http://ap-signworks.com/retail/dynamicindex.asp

I also took the black plastic tape off of my b-pillars...
http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/24000-24999/24211_201_full.jpg

http://members.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/dscf0999.jpg

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/alb/Pics-Mods/DSCF1172.sized.jpg

and here are some misc pics I took today..

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=24211&page=9


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

interesting...

i like the b-pillars!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks nice...I love the body kit.

Now lower that bish!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

A drop would look nice.... clean ride.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

drop haha what drop?

ground clearance is where it's at!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

maxedout97maxima said:


> * drop haha what drop?
> 
> ground clearance is where it's at!!!!!!!!!!! *


yeah... but wheel gap is not...

i'm with MrEous on this one...

but don't get me wrong... it's a nice max...


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

MrEous said:


> *Looks nice...I love the body kit.
> 
> Now lower that bish!! *


Drop it. Sprints with that kit! Hell yeah. You could push a pack of cigs down the road!


----------

